

Ask HN: What happened to AwesomeHighlighter.com? - twism

Are they done or just having technical difficulties?
======
arfrank
Looks like they are having database errors. Also looks like that page is based
off of CodeIgniter, unless there is another framework that has similar
database error pages. Someone know what they built the site in?

------
twism
<http://www.awesomehighlighter.com/>

